# Haunts and other wierd things



## Gary Mercer

Well, since we haven't re-named this the Civil War Trivia spot, let's talk about something else.  
Growing up in Summerville, SC, we had the "Summerville Light." This was said to be a ghost with a lantern walking down a particular section of dirt road, out in the country from the town.
As a teenager, I went out there with a few friends, and we saw the light on several occasions.  It appeared to be sorta greenish tint, and moved down the road towards us.
This happened on several different visits to the area, and was confirmed by many others over the years.
I have heard that it was swamp gas, but it sure did move down the center of the road towards us.  On visiting the spot the next morning, I found no trace of any tracks or other signs of humans.  I had dropped a coke bottle next to the road to insure I found the right spot, and it was still there as a reference.
I have never had this strange occurrence explained to my satisfaction.

DON'T YOU GUYS HAVE SOME STRANGE STORIES, FROM YOUR AREAS, THAT WE CAN DISCUSS, AND GET OFF THEWAR FOR A WHILE?


----------



## westcobbdog

That old Woody's thread entitled " have you ever see a ghost" or something similar had some creepy stories in it for sure!


----------



## Gary Mercer

Just trying to stir up something besides, Pickett's Charge, etc.


----------



## Hoot

Just a somewhat related story here.

Once, a "haunt" (or are they haints?  ) very, very nearly killed me.  To this day, the mystery of what it was still haunts me.

Several years ago, I had someone take me to the exact spot where I was found.  I was hoping some suppressed memories would come back to me and enlighten me.  None did.

So I stood there, and said, "Come on back out, you blankety-blank, and try to take me again.  Just you against me.  I'll stand here and face you.  You might kill me, but you can't have me".  I stood there a few moments, and a grey cat came out of the brush, walked across the trail in front of me, and disappeared into the brush on the other side.

I swear, if that cat had been black, I literally would have drawn the Glock 23 on my hip and blew it to kingdom come.

That was a very eerie moment for me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hoot said:


> Just a somewhat related story here.
> 
> Once, a "haunt" (or are they haints?  ) very, very nearly killed me.  To this day, the mystery of what it was still haunts me.
> 
> Several years ago, I had someone take me to the exact spot where I was found.  I was hoping some suppressed memories would come back to me and enlighten me.  None did.
> 
> So I stood there, and said, "Come on back out, you blankety-blank, and try to take me again.  Just you against me.  I'll stand here and face you.  You might kill me, but you can't have me".  I stood there a few moments, and a grey cat came out of the brush, walked across the trail in front of me, and disappeared into the brush on the other side.
> 
> I swear, if that cat had been black, I literally would have drawn the Glock 23 on my hip and blew it to kingdom come.
> 
> That was a very eerie moment for me.



What did the haint do to you to nearly kill you?




I know a guy, sort of a useless-Billy type feller, that back in the day was walking home from his cousin's house down a dirt road through the woods one night, out in the middle of nowhere. He had consumed a few refreshing beverages, and it was very, very dark, and he didn't have a flashlight with him. 

He was walking along, trying to see where he was going, when all of a sudden something white comes floating down the road in the darkness toward him at about face-level. He stopped, and it got closer, still coming. When he first saw it, it was about fifty feet away, but it was rapidly closing the distance. He thought maybe it was someone in a white t shirt walking the other way, so he hollered at and asked it who it was. It stopped for a minute, then started floating toward him again. It said nothing. 

He began to get scared at this point. He had a .22 with him, so he got it ready, and again he hollered,"Hey! Who are you? If you don't answer me, I'm gonna shoot you! I mean it!"

The apparition paused again for a moment, then started toward him again. He hollered at it one more time to stop, but it didn't. It was almost on him, so he raised his gun up and shot at the spectral thing. He heard a loud whoofing noise and a big thump, then some groaning and thrashing.

He was terrified now, so he ran all the way back to his cousin's house and told him what had happened. His cousin didn't believe him about shooting a haint, but could see that something had scared him half to death. So they got into his cousin's truck and drove to the scene of his otherworldly encounter. There in the road lay a big, black cow with a white face. It had a bullet hole between its eyes, and it was very dead. So they hooked a chain to it and drug it back to his cousin's house, skinned it, cut it up, and put it in the freezer.


----------



## Hoot

NCHillbilly said:


> What did the haint do to you to nearly kill you?



It came out of nowhere, hit me real hard (enough to break about 22 bones in my body, including the most critical one), and took off.  I regained consciousness about 2-1/2 weeks later.  And that's about all I can say about that.

That was a pretty cool story about the ghost cow haint.  That dude will never live that story down, I imagine.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hoot said:


> It came out of nowhere, hit me real hard (enough to break about 22 bones in my body, including the most critical one), and took off.  I regained consciousness about 2-1/2 weeks later.  And that's about all I can say about that.
> 
> That was a pretty cool story about the ghost cow haint.  That dude will never live that story down, I imagine.



Durn, that don't sound like any fun at all-did you see it? How did you know it was a haint that hit you? And yeah, the dude in the story still gets kidded about it frequently 30 years later.


----------



## Hoot

NCHillbilly said:


> Durn, that don't sound like any fun at all-did you see it? How did you know it was a haint that hit you? And yeah, the dude in the story still gets kidded about it frequently 30 years later.



Didn't see a thing.  It came from behind.  And I know it was a haint, because it didn't leave a trace.  All it has to worry about now is Karma.  Because we all know what Karma is.


----------



## westcobbdog

Showed a 1850's vacant house once to an investor. While waiting for him to show a lady walked up to get into her car. She worked at the retirement home the County had allowed be built right up against this spooky old house. Like 50-75 feet away. It is at the corner of Powder Springs Rd and Bankstone Rd in SW Cobb County. I said hi to her, she then asked me if I was going inside. I explained I was an agent waiting on a buyer. I asked her if she ever saw anything weird at the old house? ( loaded question) She said not her personally, but her residents see soldiers in blue running thru the yard and they see peeps moving about at night with candles in the upper floor.  It is vacant with no electricity. I think it was a Yank field hospital and apprx. 10k yanks camped there for a week or so.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I live 1 mile from Picketts Mill, Civil war site and park.....
There is a bold stream on my property and
lake just at the property line.....We have
found 100s of mini balls, cannon ball pieces,
 belt buckles and part of an old pistol and knives.......
many, many times we have had sounds of someone walking
upstairs when we know no one is home but us.....Pipe smoke and 
coffee like smells happen frequently......We have seen shadows
outside the windows, and in the house as well...We hear sounds 
like low talking and moans in the creek area behind our house..

There was no doubt a battle or frequent fights occurred on our 
property due to the large # of metal artifacts we have found....
The creek would have been a source of water for both Union and 
Confederate soldiers and could account for encounters in this area..

We just accept there are spirits that on our property and they
mean no harm..  I just say: "Howdy Mr Soldier, there is no danger
here", and go about my business....


----------



## Walker44

The used to be a website called Haunted places  you just picked the State and it told of such places... They discussed the haunted lodge in cumming that used to to a motel and a hill in Dawsonville where if you turned you car off it continued to move up hill ------------ I will try to find the site and edit this post 
I once had a chance to talk to a park ranger at kennesaw Mt park He said that only the most fearful rangers would patrol the KNOBS Farm area after dark  -- said he himself had seen horse mounted corps riding and smelled cannon fire    Take it for what its worth   http://theshadowlands.net/places/


----------



## westcobbdog

Walker44 said:


> The used to be a website called Haunted places  you just picked the State and it told of such places... They discussed the haunted lodge in cumming that used to to a motel and a hill in Dawsonville where if you turned you car off it continued to move up hill ------------ I will try to find the site and edit this post
> I once had a chance to talk to a park ranger at kennesaw Mt park He said that only the most fearful rangers would patrol the KNOBS Farm area after dark  -- said he himself had seen horse mounted corps riding and smelled cannon fire    Take it for what its worth   http://theshadowlands.net/places/



Kolb Farm was a fearful slaughter of Southern soldiers due to Gen. Hood being a complete j leg. They died by the thousands.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Walker44 said:


> The used to be a website called Haunted places  you just picked the State and it told of such places... They discussed the haunted lodge in cumming that used to to a motel and a hill in Dawsonville where if you turned you car off it continued to move up hill ------------ I will try to find the site and edit this post
> I once had a chance to talk to a park ranger at kennesaw Mt park He said that only the most fearful rangers would patrol the KNOBS Farm area after dark  -- said he himself had seen horse mounted corps riding and smelled cannon fire    Take it for what its worth   http://theshadowlands.net/places/



I went to this site and found Amicalola Falls Lodge, supposed to be haunted.  Probably 20 years ago now, I stayed in one of the cabins with my then to-be and now ex wife.  Sometime late in the night, the lights kept coming on, I'd get up and switch them off, and they'd come on again.  It was pretty creepy, I checked the whole cabin, no one but us.  We didn't sleep much that night, and I guess just decided to not try to explain it.


----------



## TrailBlazer999

I love these threads. Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I've told this story on here before, but I used to date a woman that had young daughters, one was barely 4.  She had an outside dog that was dying, but she wouldn't put it down.  I'd go outside in the mornings when I was there before the kids got up to look for the dog to spare them finding it dead somewhere.

One morning I just coming back inside after not seeing the dog, Daisy, when I noticed the 4-year old standing by the door asking what I was doing. "Looking for Daisy", I replied.  The little one said, "Daisy dead".  I asked what she meant and she said "Daisy came to me last night and said she was dead and couldn't come see me no more".  I asked her if she meant she meant the dog physically came inside, she said no, it was in a dream.  

We found the dog dead later that morning.  The four year old was not upset, because " I told you she told me she was dead".  I've thought quite a bit about that one over the years.


----------



## westcobbdog

7Mag Hunter said:


> I live 1 mile from Picketts Mill, Civil war site and park.....
> There is a bold stream on my property and
> lake just at the property line.....We have
> found 100s of mini balls, cannon ball pieces,
> belt buckles and part of an old pistol and knives.......
> many, many times we have had sounds of someone walking
> upstairs when we know no one is home but us.....Pipe smoke and
> coffee like smells happen frequently......We have seen shadows
> outside the windows, and in the house as well...We hear sounds
> like low talking and moans in the creek area behind our house..
> 
> There was no doubt a battle or frequent fights occurred on our
> property due to the large # of metal artifacts we have found....
> The creek would have been a source of water for both Union and
> Confederate soldiers and could account for encounters in this area..
> 
> We just accept there are spirits that on our property and they
> mean no harm..  I just say: "Howdy Mr Soldier, there is no danger
> here", and go about my business....



At Picketts Mill the rebs were hot that the Northern press was saying they were demoralized. After pinning thousands of blue bellies in a ravine darkness came, and along with it a fearsome night charge with bayonets afixed. Rebs could hear the yanks trying to creep away and unleashed a furious assault, killing or capturing hundreds more.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

westcobbdog said:


> At Picketts Mill the rebs were hot that the Northern press was saying they were demoralized. After pinning thousands of blue bellies in a ravine darkness came, and along with it a fearsome night charge with bayonets afixed. Rebs could hear the yanks trying to creep away and unleashed a furious assault, killing or capturing hundreds more.



There are tours several times each year including a night time trip to
breastwork trenches....When the lights are turned off and everyone gets quiet, there are sounds that are
not natural.....Metallic clanks, bumps, muffled sounds that are not night time critters.....
The same kind of sounds we regularly hear on my property...
Google Haunted Picketts Mill Civil War site...


----------



## Walker44

There is a local author  James / jim  mills   we is always at CW shows . he has writted 3 or 4 books concerning CW ghosts in different sections of Georgia   I believe there are 4 in total   GREAT STUFF    --- If you cant meet him at a show  His stuff is on ebay


----------



## Gary Mercer

This is great, Guys.  Keep it going.

And, THANKS.
Gary


----------



## Walker44

westcobbdog said:


> Kolb Farm was a fearful slaughter of Southern soldiers due to Gen. Hood being a complete j leg. They died by the thousands.


 ---- going to be a long post ----------- Years ago I lived in a small rural town in upper NY state  They were writting a history of the town and wanted CW history included - anyway the local unit company A NYS 150 vols were at knobs farm , and had one recorded loss a LT named Gribley .  Big Town hero  , since I was long distance dating a Southern belle and they knew he was killed at Knobs farm Marietta, Ga  on one of my visits to see my belle  we  ventured to knobs farm and the historical center to see if I could get any info on him    --- No real luck  Rangers said that they did huge graves after the battles and he could have been tossed in one since the Kennesaw MT battle was the next day
So to shorten the story that about ended the trail until I came upon the only know copy of the 150 NYS vols records   which said that Gridley died after the battle when checking the battle area with a CSA officer seeking wonded and a delayed grape shot round exploded killing him --------- the CSA officer carried him back to the FED lines where he died
Interesting story   The place is spooky as I posted before


----------



## westcobbdog

Walker44 said:


> ---- going to be a long post ----------- Years ago I lived in a small rural town in upper NY state  They were writting a history of the town and wanted CW history included - anyway the local unit company A NYS 150 vols were at knobs farm , and had one recorded loss a LT named Gribley .  Big Town hero  , since I was long distance dating a Southern belle and they knew he was killed at Knobs farm Marietta, Ga  on one of my visits to see my belle  we  ventured to knobs farm and the historical center to see if I could get any info on him    --- No real luck  Rangers said that they did huge graves after the battles and he could have been tossed in one since the Kennesaw MT battle was the next day
> So to shorten the story that about ended the trail until I came upon the only know copy of the 150 NYS vols records   which said that Gridley died after the battle when checking the battle area with a CSA officer seeking wonded and a delayed grape shot round exploded killing him --------- the CSA officer carried him back to the FED lines where he died
> Interesting story   The place is spooky as I posted before



He could be buried a few miles away in the national Federal Cemetery on Roswell Street.


----------



## Walker44

westcobbdog said:


> He could be buried a few miles away in the national Federal Cemetery on Roswell Street.


  Well actually we did locate his grave back in an overgrown cemetery in the next town over. Interesting that he was the only son of the family and with his demise the name ended. They were a big merchants in the local towns and had him shipped back north to be buried. His grave stone which is bigger than most and stands on a huge base says   " LTcompany A, NYS 150 Volunters Died June 22 1864 , Marietta , GA "   After I moved down here 20 years ago  On a visit back to the NY town I took some soil from Knobs Farm and put it on his grave site , In return when we got back here I laid some of his NYS home town soil in the field at Knobs Farm
Just interesting sorry if off topic


----------



## Gary Mercer

Great story, and I hope the Lt. is resting peacefully.
When I was Master of the Tyrone Lodge, we undertook a project to clean up the cemetery of the old Methodist church.  The church had sold its property, and it is now the City Hall.
While weed-wacking, I felt the urge to step off into the woods and dispose of some of the morning coffee.  Back behind the cemetery, and off to the right, were a  bunch of single graves marked only by an occasional small headstone.  Many of these were from the war.  The further back into the woods I went, the older the stones.
There were many stones that made reference to the person there having served.  And, there were many that had masonic Square and Compasses on them.  
I always thought it would be interesting to go exploring back there in the woods, to see how old that cemetery was.  Tyrone was part of the much larger Fayette County that was sometimes called the "Indian Lands" prior to the war.
It was very shady back there, and a little creepy.  Would like to go back when the weather is cooler, the redbugs fewer, and Ol Johnny No-shoulders is asleep.


----------



## crackerdave

There was a "presence" around our campsite in the mountains this past spring.It seemed to me like a friendly kind of spirit....like long-ago Cherokees had camped there long before us and were glad the spot by that creek was kind of sacred to them and it was still being enjoyed and respected as God the Great Spirit meant for it to be.

May it always be so.


----------



## Gary Mercer

There is a spot on the San Saba River in Texas, about 45 miles from San Angelo.  (I was there on a hunting trip.)
The river runs up against a high bluff.  Probably 100 ft. high.  There is a small creek that comes in right where the river turns up against the bluff.  On the side of the creek that comes against the bluff wall, there is an overhang that is probably 20 ft. long, and about 10 ft. deep into the bluff.
I had already killed my buck and was scouting an old Pecan grove that ran along the river for hogs or turkeys.
The creek was on my left, and the small trail kept leading to the bluff.  When I arrived at the overhang, it was like stepping into a room.   The top, or roof of the outcropping looked like it had seen a bunch of campfires.
The ground was level, except you could see a rough circle that may have been a fire pit.
This was obviously a very private campsite, and since it was only a couple of miles from the old ranch house, probably not used by the rancher.
What a peaceful spot, and so hidden.  The river was a few yards away, but I think you would have been invisible to anyone on the river or certainly on the other side.
I wonder if this was a camp for a small band of Comanches.  They ruled this land at one time.  (They called it The Land of the Summer Moon.)
I came back to the spot several times during the remainder of my stay, and always felt like someone was there.  I also felt a great sense of peace, and would take my lunch, and a thermos of coffee and spend the afternoon.  Never saw a hog or turkey, but it was almost a spiritual event for me.  I would love to go back one more time, before I die, to spend the afternoon with the native spirits.


----------



## westcobbdog

My buddy was up at West Point last year visiting his Son. After leaving he and Son # 2 head home and detoured to Gettysburg to check it out late one afternoon. Noticed hundreds of people at Little round Top with their emf detectors or whatever they had right at dusk. They are leaving area when suddenly a Union trooper in blue with haversack on and no legs goes right in front of their car driving down the road. Both father and son both saw it.


----------



## TheGuyWithTheGun

Someone posted about seeing a green light in an earlier post and I wanted to share my green light story. I had been hearing about a graveyard in Good Hope GA that was a registered paranormal area for a few months and decided to check it out. I have always had an eereee feeling when we would go thru there as a kid and thought there might be some truth to the idea. Myself and three others went to check it out. There are a few newer Graves and tward the back are the older ones. Long story short being the person I am I decided to act cool and say "if you are here show yourself" At that moment what looked like a faint green pen light slowly moved up and down across the back side of the grave yard, to far off to see clearly but clearly there and definitely not where anyone would be nor did it move like someone walking. Everyone there saw it and jumped back in the truck leaving me standing there in awe. I politely said "thank you very much" and got the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored out of there. Must be something to the green light?


----------



## bulldawgborn

I grew up on a small farm that has been in my family for 5 or so generations.  It last farmed by my great Grandaddy and his brother up into the 1970's.  My father built our house just down the hill from where my great Grandmother (MaMa) lived until she died around 1994.  We rented the house out a few years after she died and had 2 or 3 tenants who lived there before my oldest sister was married.  As she and her fiance planned their life together, they decided to live in MaMa's house until they could build their own.  My soon to be BNL was having some apprehension about moving into a house that was not really "his".  He had never met my MaMa and had only heard us tell stories about her biscuit puddin, sweet tea, and all the quilts she used to make for everybody in the community.  One night as he slept in the bed he had grown up in, he had a dream.  He was at my MaMa's house working on the renovations in the kitchen when  he looked up and saw a little old lady sitting at the kitchen table.  She spoke to him and said, "Son, I'm glad you will be moving into my house.  I only ask one thing,  Just look after my baby girl."
That day when he came over to visit he was beside himself as he recounted his dream that to him was so vivid and realistic.  My family's interest was peaked as he described the lady and the layout of the now renovated kitchen and the table at which she sat.  My mother retrieved her wedding album which contained pictures of my MaMa and several similar aged ladies.  My brother in law took one look and with certain conviction pointed right at my MaMa and said, "That's her right there.  Only older".  The picture had been taken about 20 years before she passed away.  What's more, my brother in law was able to describe the formica table that used to sit in her kitchen and another couple details that he should not have known.


----------



## Gary Mercer

Great Story !


----------



## Sweetwater

My maternal grandmother is a Carson. They owned a large chunk of land in Cobb county...one parcel was where the strip at Dobbins and the cemetary with the Jesus statue sits off of 19/41 in Mayretta. That was about the center of Sherman's lines when he came through.
When she was real young, in the summer, sounds similar to thunder would start. Real low at first. Gradually getting louder. Then came the sounds of men in battle...men dying...men crying out in pain.
She sat all us grandkids down and told us about that.
I'll never forget that as long as I live.

When I was real young....from age 4 to 7....before we moved to Winston...we lived in a house near Osborne high school. A man constantly was in my dreams trying to tell me something....but I never could hear him nor could he hear me. I remember this like it was yesterday. He didnt scare me, nor did I think much about it. I kept telling my mom about it, and she would always brush it off.
The DAY we moved to Winston....my mom told me,"Oh yeah, btw....the original owners of the house we moved from son hung himself in your room."
Gee thanks mom.
My dad's mother never forgave her for that. When she died of a heart attack when I was ten, she haunted the heck out of my mom. IMO...that was why my parents divorced. LOLO


----------



## Gary Mercer

C'mon guys, you gotta have some more stories???
I'll bet Nic has a whole book of them.
Let's keep this one going, so I don't have to invent another topic.


----------



## westcobbdog

Sweetwater said:


> My maternal grandmother is a Carson. They owned a large chunk of land in Cobb county...one parcel was where the strip at Dobbins and the cemetary with the Jesus statue sits off of 19/41 in Mayretta. That was about the center of Sherman's lines when he came through.
> When she was real young, in the summer, sounds similar to thunder would start. Real low at first. Gradually getting louder. Then came the sounds of men in battle...men dying...men crying out in pain.
> She sat all us grandkids down and told us about that.
> I'll never forget that as long as I live.
> 
> When I was real young....from age 4 to 7....before we moved to Winston...we lived in a house near Osborne high school. A man constantly was in my dreams trying to tell me something....but I never could hear him nor could he hear me. I remember this like it was yesterday. He didnt scare me, nor did I think much about it. I kept telling my mom about it, and she would always brush it off.
> The DAY we moved to Winston....my mom told me,"Oh yeah, btw....the original owners of the house we moved from son hung himself in your room."
> Gee thanks mom.
> My dad's mother never forgave her for that. When she died of a heart attack when I was ten, she haunted the heck out of my mom. IMO...that was why my parents divorced. LOLO



Sweet the description of your old family land reminds me of the road that runs from 41 along the edge of the base, holding a lot of commercial businesses. 
Around 1980 Maximilian's was a very trendy restaurant located up a steep drive off this rd, Cobb Industrial Blvd. 
So I got a referral to help the Owner around 1999 or 2000 to sell his failed Real Estate property, the old spooky house that was formerly a thriving restaurant. At some point I mentioned the uneasiness when I was there alone to the Owner and he told me about a wealthy man who owned funeral homes in 1900 or so, Mr Carmichael. Mr C. thought it a good idea to build a swimming pool on the site, his summer home, which was a lovely hillside with great views. Soon after construction, his young boy drowned there. The pool was then filled in. The Seller of the building said his wait staff frequently saw a young boy in the cellar where the kitchen was, scooting around.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I have an older cousin who has always sworn that a ghost haunted the attic of my grandmother's home in Hendersonville, NC.  (I never encountered this ghost myself, though and spent plenty of time there and even in the attic) There was a terrible aircraft accident there in July of 1967, one the worst to have happened at that time.  A Cessna 310 coming in to land at the Asheville airport collided with a Piedmont Airlines 727 that had just taken off at about 6000 ft altitude and 8 miles south of the airport.  All 84 people aboard the two planes were killed.

My cousin was spending the day with my grandmother at the time along with some other relatives and they all heard the accident.  He swears that the ghost in the attic started started running about and causing all sorts of commotion.

He's a nut, though.

Interestingly, local lore has it that that accident was the reason James Taylor wrote the song "Fire and Rain".  Supposedly he was in a drug rehab somewhere in/near Asheville at the time of the accident and his girlfriend was flying out after having visited.  The timelines don't really match up though, so I personally think it's just another story people want to believe.


----------



## Greenhorn

*The True Story of Georgia’s Corpsewood Murders*







The year was 1982, and the pastoral countryside surrounding Summerville, Georgia, was about to have a national spotlight shone directly on them for the worst possible reason.

Two openly gay men were slayed in their own home with little remorse. The discovery of their bodies by a neighbor a week later would raise more questions than answers.

Devil worshipping, drug use, illicit pornography in a fairy-tale setting—what happened at Corpsewood?


While investigating the murders, law enforcement officials found two humans skulls, three vials allegedly filled with LSD-25, numerous occult tools, an extensive occult library, and homosexual pornography at Corpsewood Manor, according to newspaper reports at the time. The sheriff office of Chattooga County labelled Scudder and Odom "Devil Worshippers." Also found in the house was a painting of Scudder gagged with blood dripping from five bullet wounds, which Scudder had painted months earlier. The sheriff Gary McConnell had previously tried to bring charges against Dr. Scudder and Joseph Odom for their odd behavior, but was unable to because of freedom of religion.

Even during the police investigation, officers reported a feeling of being watched and a strange presence at Corpsewood. People who took souvenirs from the crime and house home with them reported bad luck and felt the objects were cursed. Even today, people visiting the site report shadows and apparitions believed to be Odom and Scudder. Gunshots, barking dogs, and shattering glass—as well as haunting melodies played on Scudder’s golden harp—have been heard there. After nightfall, some witnesses have claimed to see the glowing eyes of Beelzebub, one of Scudder’s mastiffs, staring at them from the woods.

During West’s confession to Chattooga County Sheriff Tony Gilleland, the suspect stated, “All I can say is they were devils and I killed them, that’s how I feel about it.”

The scariest thing about this story is even if it wasn't haunted it's still a true story of Devil worship, illicit sex, drug abuse and murder. It all happened on Taylors Ridge and the ruins of the manner are still there. I was up there last week with my dog and she absolutely would not go past the entrance to the grounds. She would run up to them and stop and turn around and run back like something was there. After doing this several times it was like whatever was there left and then she went on in. I videoed it with my phone really creepy. 

You can learn more about it in the links below. And there's a lot more about it online. 


http://weekinweird.com/2014/02/10/haunted-horror-the-corpsewood-murders/


http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=114724659


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I have an older cousin who has always sworn that a ghost haunted the attic of my grandmother's home in Hendersonville, NC.  (I never encountered this ghost myself, though and spent plenty of time there and even in the attic) There was a terrible aircraft accident there in July of 1967, one the worst to have happened at that time.  A Cessna 310 coming in to land at the Asheville airport collided with a Piedmont Airlines 727 that had just taken off at about 6000 ft altitude and 8 miles south of the airport.  All 84 people aboard the two planes were killed.
> 
> My cousin was spending the day with my grandmother at the time along with some other relatives and they all heard the accident.  He swears that the ghost in the attic started started running about and causing all sorts of commotion.
> 
> He's a nut, though.
> 
> Interestingly, local lore has it that that accident was the reason James Taylor wrote the song "Fire and Rain".  Supposedly he was in a drug rehab somewhere in/near Asheville at the time of the accident and his girlfriend was flying out after having visited.  The timelines don't really match up though, so I personally think it's just another story people want to believe.



I know a guy who witnessed that crash as a kid, said he was riding down the road with his dad almost under it and heard the crash, saw burning debris and bodies falling from the air. He said he had nightmares for years and can still visualize it.


----------



## Nicodemus

Gary Mercer said:


> C'mon guys, you gotta have some more stories???
> I'll bet Nic has a whole book of them.
> Let's keep this one going, so I don't have to invent another topic.





It`s hard to believe, but my folks never did tell ghost stories to us younguns. I don`t think they believed much in haints, and I don`t reckon I do either. I`ve never seen anything that didn`t have an explanation to it. Now I`m saying that haints and ghosts don`t exist, or that they do. Just that the unexplained has never shown itself to me. 

The tales my Grandma did tell me when I was a youngun was about the giant rattlesnakes, and the wildcats and panthers that roamed the swamps, flatwoods, and pinelands all around there when she was a little girl. Those were enough to fill me with wonder.


----------



## Oldstick

Nicodemus said:


> It`s hard to believe, but my folks never did tell ghost stories to us younguns. I don`t think they believed much in haints, and I don`t reckon I do either. I`ve never seen anything that didn`t have an explanation to it. Now I`m saying that haints and ghosts don`t exist, or that they do. Just that the unexplained has never shown itself to me.
> 
> The tales my Grandma did tell me when I was a youngun was about the giant rattlesnakes, and the wildcats and panthers that roamed the swamps, flatwoods, and pinelands all around there when she was a little girl. Those were enough to fill me with wonder.



Same here.  

Don't get me wrong, as a kid I loved to read books from the library or what ever scary movie might be on the 3 TV channels, and my parents did too, but they firmly instilled in us that all that was just entertainment, passed down through thousands of generations of human history.  Never saw or heard any evidence to contradict that either.  Plenty of panther-scream stories and such though.

(Except for my Pa-in-Law's swearing they saw some UFOs one year during the old GA State Fair in Macon.  I have seen very similar to what he described at times and it was probably just a runaway silver balloon up high reflecting the light and being buffeted around in the wind.)


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

NCHillbilly said:


> I know a guy who witnessed that crash as a kid, said he was riding down the road with his dad almost under it and heard the crash, saw burning debris and bodies falling from the air. He said he had nightmares for years and can still visualize it.



A family friend was on the "Rescue Squad" at the time and said it was, well kinda what you would imagine when a passenger plane essentially explodes over mile up.  There are still parts of the plane out there, but the local property owners aggressivly prosecute tressspassers, I understand.

There is a bunch of information about the crash on the web, one of the more interesting is the theory the Piedmont Airlines aircraft was actually the one not where it was supposed to be and thus at fault.  Apparently there may have been a fire in the cockpit ashtray (!) of the 727, distracting the pilots (as I imagine a fire in your "cockpit ashtray" would tend to do).  It later came out that one of the leading NTSB investigators was the brother of the president of Piedmont Airlines (something that would not be allowed today, much like a cockpit ashtray).  The case was actually reopened, but the initial findings were found to be correct. (Of course, can you imagine the lawsuits that would have opened up?) For the tinfoil hatters, the Secretary elect of the Navy was on the aircraft, picking up his daughter from a nearby summer camp and was to start his new post a couple of weeks later... 

It's an interesting subject if you have connections to the area.  "Cockpit Ashtray" - that sounds absurd in today's world, doesn't it? Makes about as much sense as "Cockpit Fireplace".  "Stewardess, it's a bit chilly up front, can you through another log on the cockpit fireplace?"


----------



## NCHillbilly

There was also a B-25 bomber that crashed into Cold Mountain near here in 1946, killing all five on board, including an Air Force Major General. For some reason they were flying at 6,000' altitude. There are 16 mountain peaks just in this county that are over 6000' elevation.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

NCHillbilly said:


> There was also a B-25 bomber that crashed into Cold Mountain near here in 1946, killing all five on board, including an Air Force Major General. For some reason they were flying at 6,000' altitude. There are 16 mountain peaks just in this county that are over 6000' elevation.



Thy were probably meant to be flying at 6000' AGL and had their altimeter set to above sea level instead. 

A flight of US Army helicopters crashed into a mountain near "World's Edge" (where I-26 hugs the mountain on the way to Greenville) doing the same thing in the 60's or 70's.


----------



## Gary Mercer

Hey Nic, all those things you mentioned make great stories.
C'mon Man!


----------



## Sandhills Hunter

I have three incidents that I’ve experienced in the past 50 years. The first one occurred about 1981 or 1982 in the Florida panhandle. I grew up in a small town that had one traffic light and was very rural. A friend and I had left the high school basketball game and I was taking him home. We were on a dark two lane road when we rounded a bend near his house and we both saw a white mist human shaped object on the shoulder of the road. It shook both of us up pretty good and we didn’t say anything about it to anyone.
 I ran into my friend about 15 years later at the mall and we both had our wives with us. After introducing our wives to each other the first thing he said was tell my wife what we saw that night. I told him that this was the first time I’d ever told anyone about it and proceeded to tell his wife what happened. I haven’t told anyone since that day at the mall. My friend passed away last Tuesday, 10/27/15 and his funeral was yesterday. I think I just needed to tell someone. Thanks


----------



## riverbank

When I was 9 or 10 years old I woke up one night because my bed was moving. It was shaking.By the time I became awake and focused on it , it had became border line violent.  The whole episode only lasted about 15 or 20 seconds after I had realized what was going on. I was so scared to look under my bed but I did because I figured my sister or brother was playing a joke. No one was under there. I hollered for my dad and he blamed it on a bad dream....I know better than that.


----------



## riverbank

Also when I was around the same age, my mom, me and my sister was on the way home from my grandparents house. My dad drove a truck and was at work. Nobody in the car was saying anything and I was kinda in a zone listening to the tires roll down the road. I heard my dad just as plain as day say " I love you son" . My dad is and has always been a big practical joker so I thought he was hid in the back somewhere ( ford explorer) I can remember my mom laughing at me looking back there for him and asking how they did that.  When I told my dad about it he said he was rolling down the road and just thinking about me and actually said out loud "I love you son" we still talk about that to this day.


----------



## riverbank

This is the last thing that has ever happened to me that I cant explain and probably the most bizarre.  This was about 4 years ago. My great great uncle was a carpenter. His name was R.E. Butler. He built a tiny house out of scraps and stuff that he could scrounge off of job sites. He passed away in that house. Later in life me and my wife ended up living in it. She always was making claims that weird stuff was happening to her. Things would be moved. The light came on a few time's.  Stuff like that. I always picked at her about it because even though I have had some weird stuff happen I cant and still won't say I "believe" in ghosts. But I dang sure won't say I don't either. Anyway we had some company over and as they were leaving around 10:00 at night I was propped against there truck window. As they pulled out of the driveway I turned around to head back towards the house and I saw the "whitish" outline of a big man walking beside my house.  As I started toward it it never looked in my direction even though I hollered "hey" at it. It was winter time and when the figure got to the wood shed that R.E. had built it disappeared.  All this happened real fast and then it dawned on me. That figure was almost glowing, and appeared to have overhauls on. R.E. always wore blue jean overhauls . That was the only thing ive ever seen him in. We called him the bubble gum man because in that front pocket he always had a bunch of it and would give it to us as kids. Kinda spooky for sure. Thats the only time in my life I ever honestly feel like I POSSIBLY saw a ghost. And I hope its the last.


----------



## chrisn1818

I lived in Mississippi for 5 years while in college. I was working maintenance at the college to earn a little extra cash and needed some paint and caulk from the local store. The guy I was working with was a local and wanted to show me an old Antabellum Mansion that was going to be torn down in a few weeks. It was open so we went in. 3 floors laid out like this. First floor: kitchen, parlor, living room with big fire place, large pantry and a great room with another fire place. Second floor was 6 bedrooms and 2 dressing rooms or bathrooms but I saw no plumbing fixtures but it was dark and they could have been removed. Third floor was one giant room the length of the entire house. Like a big ball room it had 4 giant chandelier looking lights with a big stairwell on each end to get back down to the second floor. We got about halfway through the ball room and saw a man standing in the stairwell entrance looking at us and smoking a pipe. I was scared but thought it might be the owner so I said hello sir we just wanted to take a look at this beautiful piece of history before it gets torn down. He says no beauty here and starts down the stair way. I looked back at the guy who was with me and shrugged and we took off to the opposite stairway running the entire way. We got outside and there was no car and no one around. We looked everywhere and it was like he just vanished. The house was in a field and there was nowhere to hide. When we went back in you could smell pipe smoke but we couldn't find anyone so we hauled butt after about 15 mins of looking.


----------



## Sandhills Hunter

We rented a 2 bedroom house in S.W. Florida about 10 years ago. It was my wife, 11 year old son, Jack Russell Terrier and I living in a house that was built in the late 1970’s. It was a split bedroom floor plan. Our dog did not like going in the guest bedroom where our son slept. She would sit in the living room and stare down the hall towards the bedroom. About a month after moving in, I was in the master bathroom one day when in my peripheral vision I thought I saw a person walk by the bathroom door. At the time I was alone in the house. I checked the house and found nothing so I dismissed it.

The last incident in the house occurred one morning about 2 a.m.    Our son came in our bedroom and woke my wife and I up. He said an old lady scratched his back. We turned on the lights and pulled his shirt up and he had several scratch marks on his back that started between his shoulder blades and went down his back. It wasn’t possible for him to have done it due to the location of the scratches. We lived there about a year and our son slept on the couch in the living room most of the time after that night.


----------



## gunnurse

My encounter happened at the Old Post part of Hutcheson Medical Center in Ft. Oglethorpe. I had heard the "stories" about Nora. She was supposedly a lady that was killed in the East stairway. I discounted the stories as crazy or made-up. 

My beliefs were shaken due to the time that I spent in the EMS Captain's Quarters on the third floor. I cannot recount the times that I would be awakened on my 24-hour shift to hear a window being raised, or the toilet flushing, or books flying off shelves. I tried to advise Nora that I meant no harm or disrespect by being in her world. The return favor was a dream so real about the building burning down with me in it that I smelled smoke when I woke up. I NEVER slept in those quarters again- or shared this story.


----------



## lcopeland22

First of all I'm not crazy.  My cousin used to live in the big 4 column house on hwy 11 in Mansfield.  There are many creepy happenings and stories that go along with the house.  A slave tending to a baby that died in her care then later commited suicide as well as the home being a hospital during the civil war.  All 10 of us during a Christmas party heard a baby crying loudly upstairs yet there were no children or babys present.  I had my shirt tugged while walking up the stairs to turn around and nobody be there.  I definitely saw a ghost in the bathroom mirrror while washing my hands one night.  Ive got chills as I write this but its all very true.  On another note my mother has a passed down family quilt that was made by slaves with cotton grown on the family farm, she keeps it displayed on the upstairs banister and a couple times a year it will move from the middle to either the far left or far right of the banister..


----------



## garuralgal

When I was almost in my teens, I found a kitten.  Every morning I would go out to feed her.  One morning I went out and could not find her.  Walking around looking for her birds were tweeting in the trees.  I would swear I heard them telling me she was dead.  I told my mom and she said I imagined things.

After 3 days of searching and not giving up, my mom told me that when dad left for work going into the garage to start the car, he found her in 2 pieces - each on opposite sides of the garage.  He disposed of her.


----------



## garuralgal

Another story...  We moved into this house in 2005 and were doing a lot of work to make it our own.  The man who owned it before bought it brand new and altho he did not die in the house, he did die while owning the house.  One day about a month after we bought it, we were coming home and I swore as we drove up I saw a dark man in a rocking chair on the deck.  Then we passed a group of trees and when the deck was in view the man was gone.

After that I have many times smelled pipe smoke in the hallway.  Neither of us smoke.  He did however and I figure he comes around to see how we are doing in his home.


----------



## buckpasser

When I was about 10 or 11 my family and I moved into a small rental house for a few months while my Mother and Stepfather could complete construction on a new house.  I never really felt nervous or scared in the little house.  My bedroom had an odd layout with doors leaving in 2 directions.  One from the kitchen and one to a hallway.  I guess it was really more of a dining room or office.  My bedtime was 9, so I guess I had been asleep for an hour or two when someone came in from the kitchen waking me up.  I laid there rolled up in my covers looking at what looked like a woman with a towel wrapped up on her head (like after a shower).  She slowly walked through the room, stopped at my TV pulled the knob out (old school TV), cranked the volume all the way up and walked off down the hall.  I laid there in amazement as my TV slowly roared to life wide open near the end of a Braves game!  My parents charged in fussing at me, but I was still wrapped up tight in my covers trying to explain that I didn't do it.  I doubt they gave it much thought, but I can't explain it...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I was on Horse Creek WMA about 15 yrs ago and was hunting in a HW/pine area that bordered a
Swamp that ran back to the river...Got in the tree stand area early and about 30 mins 
before daylight i see a light down in the swamp below me....Was a bit bothered as i was sure
there would be no people in the swamp....
At lunch break, i decided to scout a bit, and discovered that the "swamp" was about 3-4'
deep and no way anyone could have been in water that deep without me hearing splashes...


----------



## westcobbdog

A few nights ago I was half awake at 3am or so and a sleeping hunter in the next room let out a really loud scream. I thought he was having nightmare or something. Next day he says he awoke in the darkness to an illuminated figure of an old man a few feet away from his face leaning down with arms at his side staring at him. He was in Grandma's old bedroom in the farmhouse. The figure then went away thru the closed door or wall. The hunter is a member here and LEO who says he never believed in ghosts.


----------



## bownutz

I was a maintenance electrician at sea island resort from 2012 till 2014. I was hired to work 2nd shift at the beach club which has a few restaurants, a ballroom, 50 or 60 guest rooms, 3 pools, etc, etc. Big place. Super super nice. I want to say the resort was built in 1926 or so. Anyways we typically only had one tech working at a time with a little shift overlap in between. So from 5 to about 11 or 12 I would be the only tech there. In the off season I was very often the only person in the entire building. Save maybe a long term tenant or two up on the 2nd or 3rd floors (most rooms are privately owned). Anyways a ton of very weird stuff happened working there and everyone knew about it. You'd catch glimpses of things, hear noises, doors opening or closing. Stuff being moved. And even one time a housekeeper caught a picture of a ghostly woman while taking a picture of shotty work by another employee. I saw it myself, it was sheets wadded up in a bathroom with a semi transparent woman laying on the floor. I got to the point I would spend as much time at the main building as possible and try to only go to the beach club when I had a call to run. The scariest thing was in the ballroom at night old big band music would sometimes just cut on as you were walking down the main corridor. While Noone was in the building. There's a keypad on the wall that takes a password to operate the music, and it would be in sleep mode still. I would sometimes feel an acute presence and even at times walk with my back to the wall. You can laugh but I dare you to rent a room during the winter at the bc.


----------

